# How to Stop Amazon From Listening to Your Alexa Recordings



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Anything you say to Alexa can be seen by Amazon employees. According to a Bloomberg report, Amazon employs thousands of workers to transcribe recordings of Alexa users for the purpose of improving the voice assistant's recognition algorithm.





> Here's how to opt out of this feature if you don't want Amazon listening to your recordings.


Here


----------



## Clarajones (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for the info


----------

